# Strangest things heard about your dog



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok, it's been a long and horrible winter around here with very few walks. Today due to the balmy (40° lol) weather we took a nice walk. I have a very normal looking black male. He's clearly a gsd. Of course I heard some great words of wisdom from people with no gsd.

1. Your black dog is some sort of mix. Obviously the rare pointy eared lab.
2. Your dog's coat is too soft/not oily enough to be a gsd.
3. Don't you worry about having a wolf dog?

I know the year is young and a lot of us are just getting out, but what is the strangest thing you've heard about your dog lately?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lately? hmm not really anything actually. I generally avoid casual chats with other people on our walks because I get annoyed with comments like the guy you talked to.

One time someone told me my breeder lied to me and my akc papers were fake because long haired gsds dont exist.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I've got a friend who, while possessed of a genius intellect, is horrendously awkward at normal small talk. Anyway, he was over a couple weeks ago and while watching my GSD, Cafall, chew on a bone turned and said to me, "He's kinda furry isn't he?" 

I just laughed. What does a non-furry GSD look like I wonder?


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

I used to get the "is she a wolf" comment pretty regularly. I always thought it was kinda funny.

When Maddie was in a dog cart the last year of her life (on walks) I was constantly approached by strangers asking questions. Most would ask if her leg was broken or if she was hurt. She needed it due to her HD and the cart made a huge difference in her life.

We rolled by a pre-school one day and a swarm of kids ran over. They were very curious and asked a ton of questions about the cart. I patiently answered all of them while Maddie soaked up their attention. She always loved kids.

The strangest but most touching question was from a total stranger who drove by Maddie and me on our walk. She was in her prime at the time and was a real looker. This guy stops his car and leans out the window. He asked if he could pet Maddie. He looked desperate and briefly explained that he just lost his GSD. I told him that he was welcome to pet her. He climbed out of his car and got down on the ground with her, giving her a nice long pet. After about a minute he broke down crying and darted into his car--he was so choked up he couldn't talk. 

I was so proud of Maddie that day. You see she was normally rather aloof to strangers (except kids) and would shrug off a pet lasting more than about 5 seconds. But somehow she knew this guy really needed some doggie attention. She held still for him and even tucked her head into him a bit. I totally understand how that guy felt and sympathize with his need. Just so glad that Maddie understood and could help him out.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

"What kind of dog is that?" 

"What's he mixed with?" 

"Looks like a wolf"

And once - 
"I don't usually trust German shepherds, but yours looks nice" Lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Will he be vicious? (He was 10 weeks old)


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

With our new our GSD pup, I have had mutilple people say "What kind of dog is that?" I say "He is a purebred German Shepherd Dog". Then they say "Oh, I have always just LOVED German Shepherds!" I think, "If you LOVED them so much, wouldn't you know what one looks like???" LOL (Samson is a black and tan...pretty easy to identify as GSD if you have ever seen one)

I have also had people ask if I am going to "get his ears done"....ummmm, what?? Lol


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Mister C said:


> I was so proud of Maddie that day. You see she was normally rather aloof to strangers (except kids) and would shrug off a pet lasting more than about 5 seconds. But somehow she knew this guy really needed some doggie attention. She held still for him and even tucked her head into him a bit. I totally understand how that guy felt and sympathize with his need. Just so glad that Maddie understood and could help him out.



What a sweetie!


----------



## KirstenS (Sep 2, 2013)

Mister C said:


> I used to get the "is she a wolf" comment pretty regularly. I always thought it was kinda funny.
> 
> When Maddie was in a dog cart the last year of her life (on walks) I was constantly approached by strangers asking questions. Most would ask if her leg was broken or if she was hurt. She needed it due to her HD and the cart made a huge difference in her life.
> 
> ...


That is so sweet! It's great how dogs are in tune with peoples' moods.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

From a Petsmart dog trainer "what kind of dog is he"?


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I mostly hear things about him being a wolf or being albino. I also get told a lot that I have a mutt as there's no other color of a German Shepherd other than a Black and Tan.

Most recently, people have been saying he's too skinny. I laugh and tell him he weighs a solid 80# and is as fit and trim as could be. It's also a good teaching moment for those who are willing to listen, but yeah...the size comments recently have been a little weird.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Today I got this one, "If you ever want to sell that dog, you give me a call." 

As If.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

your story about maddie made me teary  what a special girl.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

The most ignorant thing someone has ever said to me about Veda was when we were moving up to OH from TX... We were at a rest stop when this guy approached us. He had asked what kind of dog she was, I told him GSD. He told me I must be brave. I asked why and he tried telling me that German Shepherds are "the most dangerous, viscous breed in the world." First of all, in the world?! Seriously.. You've got to be kidding me. She was three months old. Meanwhile he decided he liked Veda because she was being super sweet and "didn't seem like that at all." Hmm.. Someone needs to check their facts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mister C said:


> I used to get the "is she a wolf" comment pretty regularly. I always thought it was kinda funny.
> 
> When Maddie was in a dog cart the last year of her life (on walks) I was constantly approached by strangers asking questions. Most would ask if her leg was broken or if she was hurt. She needed it due to her HD and the cart made a huge difference in her life.
> 
> ...


Thank you and Maddie for that. I've been there.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

"Sure looks a lot like a husky"
"He's a mix. Obviously he has lab in him."
"His eyes are green, he must be a wolf"

For the record his eyes are light brown/tan haha


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

'I am a lab mix. German shepherds don't come in black'









I've gotten used to getting in real close and asking the person saying this 'Are your eyes BLUE?' (sometimes they are) and saying that it's a recessive gene like blue eyes. Leaving the person speechless for a moment because trying to remember something from HS 30 years ago...

Otto used to get a lot of 'German Shepherd?' because he's not your typical red and black - he's a beefy DDR and he has a reverse mask.

Morgan it was just annoying 'Awwww she's just like my cousins aunts dog we had in 1975' No she's not and if you try to pet her she might eat you.

Funniest all time comment, little kid in the park one day 'Look Mommy! Cows!'

Most annoying comment, while standing talking to a neighbor, guy rides by 3 times on a bike staring at Luther. Guy looked kinda slow in the mental department. The third time he rides over the end of Luther's tail so Luther gave him the word. The guy starts screaming 'That's an attack dog' ranting and raving that 'Those dogs shouldn't be allowed' Idiot, you ran over my dog's tail with a bicycle!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Grown woman at Pets Mart: You have a Coyote? She looks like one.

Me: No, she's a German Shepherd Dog.

Grown woman: Oh cute, I'm going this way now. *Walks away*

Me: Oh lawd. 

I also get the:

She's a coydog, wolf-dog, husky, wolf, coyote, and a malamute mix thing.


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

RileyMay said:


> Grown woman at Pets Mart: You have a Coyote? She looks like one.
> 
> Me: No, she's a German Shepherd Dog.
> 
> ...


She is an absolute beauty!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Tratkins said:


> She is an absolute beauty!


Thank you!!


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I get the "He's not purebred. He's too dark all over. Is he mixed with chow?" Really? 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

I was asked when hiking down a mountain if Tucker was a wolf. 

Yes, they call me Hikes With Wolves.

Btw, he's a black & tan and doesn't even resemble a wolf. Man asked from a safe distance and looked ready to climb a tree. Tucker looked like this :



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

*Questions asked?*

Sorry, but some people are clear idiots when it comes to dogs- I have been asked so many stupid questions over time now I don't even usually reply-

1) Is he pure? Looks too big to be a GSD
2) Does he bite? This after the dog licked his hand-
3) Did you pay for him?
4) Is he one of Rin Tin Tin's pups?
5) Sure has a lot of hair, is that normal?
6) Does he shed?
7) Is that one of those German Police Dogs? And on and on-

This is why I rarely answer questions from strangers- Bob


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

My trainer (jokingly...I think lol) says just answer Yes to every question.

Is he friendly? Yes.
Does he bite? Yes.
Is he a wolf? Yes.
Is he kid-friendly? Yes.
Will he attack me? Yes.

And keep walking.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

When I first got Zeph and he was so skinny I got lots of 'Is he a wolf dog' stuff...Now that his adult coat is in and he is more of a champagne color I get lots of "that's not a white GSD, because he isn't WHITE" and when I mentioned the other day on FB that spring had sprung because Zeph was blowing his coat my niece mentioned that her pit bull cross that she had for like 3 months 'blew his coat all time, he never stopped, hair just kept coming off'....so I posted a picture of the hair that I got off him and she said 'oh'


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

oh the hair. My daughter is 9, I don't remember 9 being so tough but she gets in a lot of trouble and brush the dog is a good punishment...


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

K9POPPY said:


> Sorry, but some people are clear idiots when it comes to dogs- I have been asked so many stupid questions over time now I don't even usually reply-
> 
> 1) Is he pure? Looks too big to be a GSD
> 2) Does he bite? This after the dog licked his hand-
> ...


Oh I forgot about those. Lol "Is dat there one of dem German dogs that the cops use?" 
"He sure has a lot of hair." 
"He's so soft. I grew up around GSD breeders and they were really stinky with wire hair. Yours smells good!" Haha

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

I always answer the "does he bite?" Question with..."ALL Dogs BITE", (he just doesn't want to bite you right now)


----------



## AnaleighK12k14 (Mar 24, 2014)

We get a lot of "awww, look at the puppy" about our poor 40 pound full grown gsd. 

What's really interesting is all of the "is that the mom?" I keep hearing about her in regard to the new pup. Yeah a 40 pound dog is the mother of a 20 pound 11 week old pup. Sure.

The most irritating thing I ever heard was a couple weeks ago when I was running with Kona some guy yelled from his driveway "your dog is a lot better on a leash!"
What? Kona has never been out in the neighborhood without a leash, only in the backyard. He must have had her confused with someone else's dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

At 11 months old, here are a few things we have had people say on walks:

1. His ears are huge! Will he grow into those? (this is a constant as he does have bigger than usually ears, his middle name is Dumbo)
2. During wonky ear stage: Is he a mix is that why his earns are weird?
3. Can he put his ears down if he wants to?
3. While hiking onleash and politely waiting on the side of the trail for a dad with kids to pass. The boy of about 8 was too scared to pass us even though Ollie was only 6 month old at the time, panting with his tongue out a mile, and so not interested in the kids. He told his dad he was sure the dog would rip his face off as he passed. We


----------



## AnaleighK12k14 (Mar 24, 2014)

At 15 weeks: 
"What is he, like 7 or 8 months?"

Yeah....it's not like he's huge. He's 30 pounds. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zoorun (Feb 5, 2013)

"He is going to bite me!!!" - Meanwhile SHE'S sitting calmly at my side. 
"Do you want to sell her?"
"Do you want to breed her?" - After me saying she was a spayed rescue dog.
"She's kind of ugly."


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

"What kind of dog is that?"
"Is he purebred?"
"Is he part wolf?"
"Is he a wild dog?"
"He's so nice *for a shepherd*."


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

"Is he a King Shepherd?"
"Is he a Shiloh Shepherd?"


----------



## DennisC (Aug 3, 2013)

Mister C said:


> I used to get the "is she a wolf" comment pretty regularly. I always thought it was kinda funny.
> 
> When Maddie was in a dog cart the last year of her life (on walks) I was constantly approached by strangers asking questions. Most would ask if her leg was broken or if she was hurt. She needed it due to her HD and the cart made a huge difference in her life.
> 
> ...


This is such a great story. It reminds me of a very special time I shared with my boy Dante. We have a vacation home at the Jersey shore and during the summer vacation season Dante would meet all kinds of people. Dante was a big boy (110 lbs lean) with the patience of a saint. When people wanted to meet him, he would patiently sit to be petted or wait while we spoke. One day we had just started one of our daily walks and always passed a small amusement park. A family approached us pushing a wheelchair with their physically disabled daughter and mentioned that she loved dogs. They asked if she could pet him and, being a perfect gentleman, Dante sat right beside her wheelchair and let her pet away. The smile on that girl's face still brings tears to my eyes. 

Well trained dogs can bring immeasurable joy to people and I believe GSDs have a special ability to do this. While I enjoy so many things about having GSDs in my life, times when they can bring this level of joy to someone else makes all the raising and training challenges seem insignificant.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lately people are asking me if he is a real gsd. I smile and say "nope, hes all dye, plastic and botox" 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

My Dad owned a vacation house in rural upstate New York. He made the mistake of telling his next door neighbor that we had done some Schutzhund training with our GSD. We live in Mass. and, in the summer used to go visit him once every couple of weeks. One time my wife was walking along the road with our two other dogs. The neighbor saw her and stopped her car to warn her that the people in the house she was approaching (us) owned a vicious attack trained GSD, who, if he was out, would probably try to kill her two dogs.


----------



## AnaleighK12k14 (Mar 24, 2014)

I took my 2 year old and my 16 week old pup to an outdoor event in town yesterday an I think at least 3 people asked if they were from the same litter......


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huck (Dec 31, 2013)

Our GSD never went through any crazy ear stages and have been up early on so we heard a lot of "did you have to clip his ears?" 

At 8 weeks old, we were asked is he was a Pomeranian....

Our neighbor walked into our yard, saw Huck and asked "is he going to bite me?"

Not only are people just ignorant and ask stupid questions but my always has request that she wants us to teach Huck (her granddog). She has no idea.... Like how she wants him to be able to find my husband, get him, and bring him to me if I were to ever get hurt. -that's the most recent request. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Lately people are asking me if he is a real gsd. I smile and say "nope, hes all dye, plastic and botox"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I like this. Once when cable workers were over at the house one was going on and on about how awesome the breed is. The younger guy says "Man those are the kind the police use, they're worth thousands of dollars". This kid then proceeded to ask me how much my dog was worth. My response was, a bullet in the head of anyone who tries to mess with him. Maybe not the best response but I didn't like where the conversation was going and the other cable guy busted up laughing.


----------

